# screened bottom board



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a plan for a screened bottom board. I have come up with plans but I think that I'm going to elaborate for , and way to much time will be spent on this. I have to make 50 of them! There is a company that has invented a plastic one that you incorporate your present bottom board. It's about $12.00 Can. I have pictures of it if anyone is interested!


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

I make my own screen bottom boards out of scrap pallets. I only use oak or hickory for long lasting equipment. I use a tablesaw to cut the pieces to length, and then run them through my planer just until they're nice and smooth (thickness doesn't matter except that they're all the same). Old, ugly pallet wood comes out looking like brand new oak. (I use a sawsall to cut nails to dismantle pallets). One SBB requires the following pieces:
[email protected]"x16 1/4"(sides/back) [email protected] 3/4"x16 1/4"(landing board) [email protected]" long by 3/4"x3/4"(top runners) [email protected] 3/4" x 3/4"x3/4"(back runner) [email protected]"long by 1/2"x3/4" (bottom runners- not critical dimensions-use scrap).

I glue the four main pieces together first, and once dry I glue and nail the runners on. A 14"x18" piece of #8 screen is then stapled on... and finally I paint using a clear base coat just to keep pretty and make last.

The pieces interlock together real well and makes for a very solid bottom board (my own design).


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Curry 
I also use old pallets for some components of the hives. Some think I'm nuts but It doesn't cost me anything but time!I make inner covers and teloscopic lids. I will try your design.

Thanks again


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Try your SBB on a few of your hives the first year and then make the rest the next year. Perhaps you need to make modifications of your own, or maybe you will find out the SBB dont work for you. Might save you alot of time and money. I went and build SBB for 30 of my hives two years ago. And replaced them all the next year with their original bottom board. Wasted my time and money. The SBB did not suit my needs or provide the benifets I thought it would. To each is their own...

Ian


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Ian, can you explain a bit more, why you dont use SBB?

Thanx

------------------
Dave W . . .

A NewBEE with 1 hive.
First package installed
April, 2003.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Dont get me wrong. I think screened bottom boards are a good tool to fight Varroa, but it did not suit my purposes at all. I found that they are too much maintenence. They worked great in the spring for mite monitoring, but after, they just became a nucance to have to clean out. It became a haven for wax moths and ants. I found that randam sampling of hives through out my operation was just as a efficient method of monitoring mite loads and treatment effectiveness. I dont get that individual assuracne but I get a good overall picture what is happening in my beeyards. I beleive most commercial opperation monitor in this fassion

Ian


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I did this both ways. I had the screen above the bottom board to monitor mite drop. I too was bothered by having to take the hive bodies off to clean out the space under the BB but it was because of my bad back as I love to have a reason to open the hives(I know that you can over do it). So I set my hives up on a screen with a landing board. In the late fall I replaced the SBB to check mite levels then took them off and put the solid BBs on for winter. I have plans on making several bottom boards which will be a screened bottom with a slide in board to close for winter and mite counts. I do think climate has alot to do with how you use them. The hive has to maintain heat in early spring for brood rearing. Our hot summers they get use all the help they can get cooling the hive. Nothing wrong with using scrap material or pallets. I do it myself.


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

Brushy Mountain sells their SBB's with a white corregated plastic sheet (like cardboard but plastic). It goes beneath the SBB (not inside the hive) and is great for mite counts... I don't even coat mine with oil- the mites die where they drop, waiting to attach to a bee.

Anyone know where they sell this corregated plastic sheet material? It's also great for sealing off the hive if you want (insert from underneath- no opening of the hive).


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I have alot of used panneling I am going to use. The plastic you speak of I have gotten some for free. Do a search for sign painters in your area. Many of them have gotten in on this type sign because they are cheap and easy to place in the yard(has a wire H that inserts into the sign and ground). My local one has misprints from time to time which get put in a pile which gets hauled off when it gets big enough. I picked up a couple of yard sale signs and asked if he had any scrap and he pointed to the pile and said help yourself.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A search on Yahoo for "corrugated plastic" reveals many places. Here's one.
http://store.yahoo.com/victorystore00/copl.html


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Is #8 screen the same as 1/8 inch screen? I am having trouble finding #8 hardware cloth.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

#8 hardware cloth is 1/8" square hardware cloth. It has 1/8" squares that are soldered together.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually, to be more accurate, it has 8 wires to the inch, which makes the actual holes 1/8" minus the width of the wire.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Just got my Better Bee catalogue today and they have #5 #6 #7 #8 hardware cloth.
Ed


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can usually find #8 at a GOOD hardware store, but #7 I have to buy from Brushy Mt. or someone like that. I THINK I could get my local hardware store to order some though and save the shipping.


----------

